# Call for emerse growers --plants needed--



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I had the problem of too many plants. I read the forums about emerse growing,and I had to try it. Well I potted up most of my plants,and took them to a swap meet.Well the rest is history. I need more plants now. :axe: I now need a steady stream of emersed grown plants. Let me know what you have. I will be needing the plants on may 20th.


----------

